# Citric Acid and Whipped Shea Butter



## Madeleine M. (Oct 26, 2007)

I need to buy more citric acid. The last time I bought it from Majestic Mountain Sage. The price was good, but the shipping was outrageous. Does anyone have a better idea for a supplier?

I also want to try making my first whipped Shea butter. Is there a best place to buy Shea butter? What should I use for containers? I want something rather small so people can give it a try without spending much.

Thanks very much for the help!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

No clue on the citric acid.

I have made whipped shea from both unrefined and refined. *I* much prefer the refined and I buy it from Columbus Foods. If your market is more into all natural, etc., then try the unrefined. I got mine from a co-op done here. I'll soon be needing more. Maybe someone will do another co-op. I can't remember who did the last.

I use plastic jars for containers. For samples to give out I use those clear plastic sample containers from Sam's. You don't have to fill them all the way. They come in a huge quantity but I lucked out and knew someone at my market that bought a box for her food samples and she sold some to me.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

You can purchase citric acid at some pharmacy's and drug stores, I think Walmarts carry it.. some health food stores also carry it.. 
I prefer the unrefined shea, to me the refined is sticky.. I purchase from abanga karite, their sheas are reasonable and free trade.. very nice shea butter.. the best I have ever seen.. the larger amount you purchase the better the price.
I also use sample containers from Gordons foods, they have very small ones that are disposable and easy to use. 
Barb


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

The cheese suppliers sell citric acid as well.
Lee


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I buy citric acid from the same place I get my lye. AAA chemicals. I have enough to last the rest of my life I think. I obviously didn't have any idea how much citric acid was in a 2 pound container. And it doesn't take much for what I use it for.

I have a good amount of shea butter that I bought in a co-op. I buy it in quantity a couple of times a year.I also have refined from Columbus foods. I have some people that prefer the white and others prefer the darker so I whip both but only sell it October - December due to the heat. It melts at mid to high 80's. Can't remember the exact degrees. I package in 4 oz containers and I keep a jar open with little plastic spatulas for people to test at my market and shows.


----------

